# Best 1911 for the Money



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

So I've had some experience now with a few different 1911s on all ends of the scale. What would some of you 1911 users say the best 1911s are for the money? Give one or a list for varying price ranges, but I'd like to see what y'all think. Doesn't have to be just .45s, although I know the quintessential 1911 is a .45. I'd kinda like to see something like "if you want the best available, get this...and if you want a very reliable piece that you can use as an EDC without worrying about losing it get this...". And also the if you could have only ONE gun (1911 of course) what would it be? 

I know what some of you will say, but I'm sure I have not heard from everyone. 

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think there is one best gun, but there are a couple at differing price points.

Rock Island Tactical

Ruger SR 1911 / Springfield Loaded 

Springfield TRP

Dan Wesson Valor / Valor Bobtail

Wilson Combat _______________.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Dec 10, 2014)

I will second the Rock Island Tactical as the best bang for the buck. 
My wife just picked up a brand-new 1911 FS Tactical in 9mm for $457 OTD. She wasn't even really looking, but couldn't really turn it down at that price. I honestly doubt you can buy any other weapon for that kind of money that you'd enjoy shooting as much.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well you already heard my choice and why Now for only one that is a toffee. It would be between Colt, Remington Rand, Union Switch & Signal or Ithaca. All are great 1911a1's that have a proven track record.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Best for the money?
A gently used, Series 70 or earlier, Colt's Government Model.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A lot depends on intended purpose.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned 1911s up and down the price spectrum, from $425 to $3k. I am most impressed with the Dan Wesson Valors. Had I bought it before I put a deposit it on a Brown again, I do not think I would have bought the Ed Brown. The Valor is sweet. I even bought a second bobtailed Valor in Nov.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

S&W Series 'E'. The changes from a WWII 1911A1 all represent true improvements in function and not fluff just to raise the price. 

I put my money where my mouth is too. I bought a 5in first then a 4" scandium frame which I use for my every day carry. I've had 5 different carryies, and 4 other 1911s before this and I'm never looking back. $3000 1911? Tell me what it *really* does that's better than my S&W E.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

And what does your E Series do that a Rock Island doesn't? 

Depending on which 3k 1911 we are talking about there are different things to rake into account. Custom features, better small parts and attention to detail, better or different finishes , I n the case of most higher end 1911s lack of a convoluted firing pin block.

Personally I've never laid hands on a Smith 1911 that didn't just look rough but I will say I haven't messed with the E series. 

I also don't care for their cocking serrations, grip panels, or sights or external extractor.

Things I wouldn't have to change out on my 3k 1911 as it came out of the box of exactly what I wanted as I ordered it that way. Will it shoot better? Possibly


----------



## Old11Bravo (Dec 24, 2013)

ROCK ISLAND been making 1911's a long time, good gun


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rock Island now is probably much better than it once was. Like 10+ years ago, there was always comments that changing out your own parts/standard parts in a Rock Island wouldn't always work, because many of their guns were just slightly out of spec in various places. I remember once reading that on forums quite a lot. Not all the time, but many times...

Honestly, though. I was looking for a $700-$900 1911 earlier this year (a few months ago). After owning semi customs or higher end models, I gave up. I could not find one I liked. You could look at 10 of the same model - each one has something loose somewhere, or sight dots were screwed up, or something. I tried to not be too picky, but after going to two large gun shows in Houston and looking at MANY of the same models thru various vendors, I never could find one I liked. 

One of the closest was the Sig Tac Pro - I didn't really want one with a rail, but was considering it. However, I didn't like the way the slide and frame matted together - you can clearly see the recoil spring when you look at the gun from the side. There was a visible gap.

And, I saw a Kimber with night sights I DID like - but the gun was around $1100. More than I wanted to spend. The fit and finish was nice. But, from previous experience, I really don't want to buy a Kimber again. 

Because of those two things - I skipped Kimber. In the end, I ended up getting a second Dan Wesson (a VBOB - my first commander sized 1911). I gave up buying an extra, beater 1911. I didn't want t buy one that I had to mod at all (trigger job, fit new parts, etc). And, I eliminated guns like the Springfield Range Officer because I hate all black sights, target sights, and no front strap texturing. I also have owned many Springers with night sights over the years, but I absolutely cannot stand the silver rings around the tritium. It's too hard to see the front dot at my dim indoor range. (why I also hate those red dots on Inox Berettas)

But, I'm probably just a gun snob :anim_lol:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I own two Colts (both of which I love) but am also extremely impressed with my 2014-manufacture Auto-Ordnance Model 1911A1.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> I don't think there is one best gun, but there are a couple at differing price points.
> 
> Rock Island Tactical
> 
> ...


I think this is an excellent listing of very good 1911 offerings from low-mid range-higher price points.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well I did cut and paste this from another post.

My bias runs to.....

Armscor or RIA type in the $400-600 range
Ruger in the $600-750 range.
SA Range Officers are just great in the around $800 area
I love Colts around the $1K area +/- $200
Once you go over about $1.2K then there are tons of choices.

Right now there are deals on many brands. Colts esp. although I picked up a 5 inch SA Range Officer in 9mm a couple months ago for $719 at a LGS. I thought they had mismarked it but both 45 and 9mm sat there at that price for several weeks then went back up to $810. Sort of boo hoo as I bought a .45 at an Oktoberfest sale last fall for $740 with the SA 3 extra mag deal. Thought that was a great price.


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

My choices would be:

Armscor (RIA for the CS or various renamed brands) 400 - $600 (RIA has great customer service)
Springfield (600 - 1000) (great customer service)
Sig Sauer and/or Colt (900 - 1200) (great customer service in my experience)
Dan Wesson (1300 - 2000) (fantastic guns for the money)

I wouldn't touch the following brands:

Kimber
Para Ord.
Taurus


----------

